# test p / tren a / mast p cycle



## panther24 (Mar 29, 2012)

First som facts about me: 185cm , 97 kg, age 24, bodyfat ~10%.
Been working out for many many years, done 2 cycles before. 
The last cycle i did was:
test e 500mg@w  1-10
deca 350mg@w   1-9
dbol 40mg@w      1-4         
0,5mg adex EOD
pct: nolva ...                               got good gains from that cycle, but not to good pct. 

This time my goal is too gain lean muscle mass and drop some bodyfat. Not interesting in bloating and water retention. 
My first cycle on tren, so thinking 350-400mg@w of tren, and read that it is best to keep the test a little bit lower or equal!? 
so here is the cycle i'm thinking on:
1-8/10  test prop    35mg/ED
1-6/8   tren ace      50 mg/ED
1-8/10  mast prop   35mg/ED
aromasin if needed on cycle for gyna.

pct:
nolva                   20mg/ED 1-4
aromasin              20mg/ED 1-4
and i have read good things about using ghrp6 in pct!? 

what do u guys think of this???


----------



## Night_Wolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Why not run 50 mg of each ED? And 35 mg of Mast ED is kinda low.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 29, 2012)

50 of each ED would be my minimum as well. I'm about to switch gears in my cycle (Literally ) Going to do the same compounds.


----------



## overburdened (Mar 30, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> 50 of each ED would be my minimum as well. I'm about to switch gears in my cycle (Literally ) Going to do the same compounds.



Other than switching â€‹gearsâ€‹, I agree with SloppyJ,  as far as aromasin, it seems great in theory, but personal experience has shown it to be fairly weak AI(though everyone responds a little different)... nolva is great for leaning without screwing up cholesterol too bad, should be sufficient with that cycle.... prior, to running tren, I like to have winny or dostinex on hand(just in case)... dostinex is far superior to winny as a pi, but winny would go great with that cycle....one more thing, just for shits and giggles.... the hair on your head's goin straight to your back from that cycle


----------



## panther24 (Mar 30, 2012)

ok, going to up it to 50mg ED for each. does the pct look allright?


----------



## overburdened (Mar 30, 2012)

panther24 said:


> ok, going to up it to 50mg ED for each. does the pct look allright?



Not really... The prop will shut you down reasonably, the tren will shut you down dramatically!!!

supposing I've used tren, I would 'suppose' I used a strong pct regimen afterwards(unless I was needing bloodwork done for hrt...hint, hint)...hcg 500-1000iu 2x/wk for 2 weeks
clomid 100mg/day weeks1-2, 50mg/d week3
nolva 20mg/day 4weeks...

That ought to get you fired up again....


----------



## panther24 (Mar 30, 2012)

okei, so i am gonna run:

prop/tren a/mast for 1-8weeks at 50mgs ED of each compound. 
aromasin and dostinex if needed during cycle
pct: 100mgs clomid ED 1-2w 50mgs week 3-4
20mgs aromasin ED week 1-3
hcg 250ui ED week 1-3


----------



## overburdened (Mar 30, 2012)

panther24 said:


> okei, so i am gonna run:
> 
> prop/tren a/mast for 1-8weeks at 50mgs ED of each compound.
> aromasin and dostinex if needed during cycle
> ...



There you go bro! looks awesome now!

also, need to correct myself on my earlier comment... what I meant by agreeing with sloppyJ other than switching gears....I'm not switching gears*


----------



## panther24 (Mar 30, 2012)

overburdened what did u mean with the "the hair on your head's goin straight to your back from that cycle"
hairloss? now that its a possibilty but my dosage isnt very high.


----------



## overburdened (Mar 30, 2012)

panther24 said:


> overburdened what did u mean with the "the hair on your head's goin straight to your back from that cycle"
> hairloss? now that its a possibilty but my dosage isnt very high.



Well, put it this way.... I didn't have any hair on my back before' hypothetically' running tren,  Now I look like a hypothetical Silverback gorilla...with a bald head(I am prone to hereditary baldness also)....  It's all good, the old lady shaves it....lol

You probably won't have too many issues with that at that dose, but there is the possibility, between the tren and mast....


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 30, 2012)

Looks awesome bro!!! Only thing I would change is run it 12 weeks. After week 4 your body changes everyday and it's mind blowing... My favorite cycle of all time. It really mutated me. I just threw in winny too for the last 7 weeks and even more wow! You will love it!


----------



## panther24 (Mar 31, 2012)

nice!! cant wait to start !! since its my first tren cycle i am only doing 8 weeks to see how i respond to it.


----------



## USMC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol looks like a certain cutmix amount from a vendor. They also happen to be running a sale on the same solution,lol. I might just happen to be on said cutmix now, only with added tren e. In the end run it 12 weeks and at week 8 bump to 75mg each daily or 1.5cc's. You'll thank me later. Lol


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 31, 2012)

USMC said:


> Lol looks like a certain cutmix amount from a vendor. They also happen to be running a sale on the same solution,lol. I might just happen to be on said cutmix now, only with added tren e. In the end run it 12 weeks and at week 8 bump to 75mg each daily or 1.5cc's. You'll thank me later. Lol



My name borat, dis very nice^^^^ lol


----------



## benchingover500 (Mar 31, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Well, put it this way.... I didn't have any hair on my back before' hypothetically' running tren,  Now I look like a hypothetical Silverback gorilla...with a bald head(I am prone to hereditary baldness also)....  It's all good, the old lady shaves it....lol
> 
> You probably won't have too many issues with that at that dose, but there is the possibility, between the tren and mast....



you must have ran  tren & mast  beyond 1400 mgs a week each.


----------



## Goldenera (Mar 31, 2012)

That's not much a dex I'd suggest .5 Ed not eod. 

That's a good tren ace dose for a 1st time with tren. 

Masteron is low. I wouldn't bother with under 400 a week. Worked great for an AI for me last cycle. I would suggest 500-600 of mast to really se gains off it

Let us know how u like tren bro. I'm looking at a similar ycle but maybe even less tren and primo instead of mast and adding some var in

I'd suggest hcg while on cycle 250-500 iu 2 times a week started week 2 of cycle


----------



## Goldenera (Mar 31, 2012)

Even 1 mg of adex Ed has been shown to not crush estro as previously assumed


----------



## overburdened (Mar 31, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> That's not much a dex I'd suggest .5 Ed not eod.
> 
> That's a good tren ace dose for a 1st time with tren.
> 
> ...



your cycle you're thinking about sounds pretty decent.. I , personally, think tren at 50mg ed(or 100mg eod...i prefer tren ace daily) is a good starting dose.... primo and var are good for 'leaning' cycle... keep us posted how they are together(never taken both together), Theoretically, great... financially, not so great..  may do it when I start next comp diet though...  As far as hcg, for a few reasons, I would use nolva rather than adex....  this cycle isn't gonna be nice on lipids, nolva will help keep it from getting as bad....


----------

